# What are your thoughts on this box?



## showpump (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey All, 

My name is Andrew and I represent Red Baron Tools. We are hoping to gain honest feedback on our product. Thus far we have gotten a very positive reaction and expo shows, car shows, and other similar events. We are headed to SEMA this November and are looking forward to the feedback we will receive there. If you are going to SEMA stop by our booth and say hey! Booth #15613 near the registration office. 

*A little about the product:*

Do you have a hard time finding that specific tool when you need it most?  Red Baron Tools has the answer and is excited to showcase the ultimate tool organizer. This compact, portable and durable tool organizer can hold over 200+ tools while providing easy access with a clear view of all your tools. Red Baron Tools organizers are proudly made in the USA, ensuring a long lasting tool organizer. 

This is not meant to replace your tool chest, rather provide easy access to those most commonly used tools. 

Link to the website:
http://redbarontools.com/

We would love to hear your thoughts about our product, especially from a community such as this. If you have any questions comments please let us know.

Andrew B. 

View attachment IMG_1145.jpg


View attachment MG_0278_2_large.jpeg


View attachment logo.png


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2015)

I have Proto, Mac, Snap On, Craftsman, and other various sockets. In the past, many companies make trays which accommodate just one size of socket, and in the past, have had to drill out or modify these trays to make the sockets fit. How do you determine the sizes of the sockets? Do you use a specific socket which you size them to?


----------



## showpump (Oct 14, 2015)

havasu said:


> I have Proto, Mac, Snap On, Craftsman, and other various sockets. In the past, many companies make trays which accommodate just one size of socket, and in the past, have had to drill out or modify these trays to make the sockets fit. How do you determine the sizes of the sockets? Do you use a specific socket which you size them to?



Great question. This is what is great about the Red Baron Tools organizer.  The sockets are held in place with a metal stud (1/4 and 3/16 diameter).  The Red Baron can accommodate from ¼,  3/8 or ½ sockets (SAE or metric.short of extended).   The user determines which sockets he/she uses the most often and places them in whatever order they like.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2015)

What gauge metal is it made out of?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, you could send us a couple to field test and see if we like them and let you know some feedback...


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, you could send us a couple to field test and see if we like them and let you know some feedback...



I kinda agree with this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Not even lobbying for me, send one to Chris or havasu...


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 5, 2015)

Id like to review one!


----------



## odorf (Nov 8, 2015)

It's pretty and everything, looks like it might be handy.

BUT,,,how does it lock up?

are all my tools exposed when I go to lunch ?

what about quit'n time ? 

do you unload the thing back into a lockable tool box ?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2015)

Frodo, pretty sure you just don't take it to work. I bet it doesn't roll well in the mud anyway.


----------



## Deckape (Nov 15, 2015)

Chris said:


> What gauge metal is it made out of?


I'm  thinking it's injection molded plastic; It has too many holes for  screwdrivers, wrenches, etc. To be made in steel, any metal of the gauge to make it sturdy enough for shop service would make it too heavy. If plastic, the drawers & tool/part storage  bins would be hard pressed to function for very long if fully loaded. (assuming the ones with pointed ends swing out horizontally)
Portability is the second issue to consider, without dimensions, it looks to be about 12-16" per side; and loaded as shown would weigh in about 50-60 Lbs. Even with the $170 roll around cart, it would be cumbersome and /or too top heavy to move around a home shop/garage. I don't see any handles for hand carrying it, (no justifiable need for the product if you have to lug it around like a portable router table)
As for Frodo's concerns about locking it up, I don't see this product being utilized in a professional working environment for the same reasons as his questions, and at $485, I don't see very many of them in a home shop/garage. 
The hexagon shape footprint says "lets use up more space" either on a workbench, or along side our coveted 'roll-around' tool chests, which could serve the same purpose (albeit, an 'over-kill' situation).
When I need multiple tools for a job in my shop, I use a 5 gal plastic bucket with lift out socket and/or wrench holders as required.
I don't mean to be rude or crude to You, Andrew, but I don't think this item will 'fly' in your retail market. At $485, I'm betting you will be lucky to break even on your R&D, and pre-production costs. How many will have to be sold to recoup your outlay to start showing a profit?
If I saw this item in my local tool, or 'Big Box' store, I would look at it with interest, ("That's nice") then most likely pass on it, when I saw the asking price. a better price would be $100-150 if plastic, maybe $200 if steel.
You asked, and I'm trying to be honest with my reply; Good luck with this item.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

For $500 I'm buying this. Just my 2 cents.



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-52...-and-Cabinet-Set-Black-HOTC5213B1OS/206157894


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

Yep, that's a beauty.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

I put it on my Dear Santa list... we'll see how that turns out...


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

Santa will probably be too busy chasing that turkey in the backyard on Thanksgiving to read your list.


----------



## odorf (Nov 15, 2015)

hell yes,  thats what i'm talking about



that thing reminds me of "the bucket buddy" 

View attachment th.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> For $500 I'm buying this. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-52...-and-Cabinet-Set-Black-HOTC5213B1OS/206157894



I have that box, or its big brother, my bottom drawers are slightly different. I love everything about that box. When shopping for it I looked at Crafstman, Husky, Kobalt and some Snap-On. Snap On I would be paying for a name at several grand and I really don't know how much better the quality was. All the others seemed equal. The bearings in this one felt better than the Craftsman and the Kobalt. Craftsman was about double the cost maybe a little more and Kobalt was equal but the quality didn't seem to be there. I bet they are all made in the same Chinese facility anyway.

That box holds most all my tools and seems to be built well. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

This is the one I have. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-52...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-204825971-_-N

For my mobile tool cart I have this Harbor Freight tool cart. On sale a hundred bucks and the quality feels better than Craftsman.

http://www.harborfreight.com/26-in-4-drawer-580-lb-capacity-glossy-black-roller-cart-61634.html

I think Brands like Husky and Whatever HF uses have stepped up their game all while companies like Sears have stepped down their game. To me they all seem to be made from the same gauge steel and the only real differences are the bearings or rollers in the drawers. 

I like buying American made but when American Made gets taken advantage of with a price tag so hi only the elite can afford it then I will look elsewhere,


----------



## ARBY (Nov 16, 2015)

*I too would very much like an opportunity to T&E this product. Looks like a great concept for keeping the tools you need for a particular project at arms length instead of scattered around the workbench.*


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd like to see that placed on a lazy susan, so it will spin 360 degrees, with a lift mechanism which either stores it under a workbench when not in use, or pivot out when working on the workbench. I might be on to something.


----------



## odorf (Nov 16, 2015)

i dont know about the rest of you guys.

but when you have kids, you BETTER keep your tools locked up.

kids "borrow"  your tools to dig in the ground, crack nuts, scrap paint off of stuff.  and who the hell knows why the sockets are lieing on the lawn. being shot all over the place by the mower???

hammers and screwdrivers are the first to disapear.


when you ask about your favorite wrench,  the answer is

I dunno


----------



## Deckape (Nov 17, 2015)

frodo said:


> i dont know about the rest of you guys.
> 
> but when you have kids, you BETTER keep your tools locked up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but letting the chillin's scour through your tools, gives you the reason and purpose to go out and buy a high dollar metal detector with Mama's approval to prevent that 9/16" half inch drive socket from coming through the Dining room window at 127 MPH.when mowing the yard, 
(Voice of experience speaking here, so pay attention. I once took out a sliding glass patio door this way)


----------



## odorf (Nov 17, 2015)

Deckape said:


> Yeah, but letting the chillin's scour through your tools, gives you the reason and purpose to go out and buy a high dollar metal detector with Mama's approval to prevent that 9/16" half inch drive socket from coming through the Dining room window at 127 MPH.when mowing the yard,
> (Voice of experience speaking here, so pay attention. I once took out a sliding glass patio door this way)



Thats a good idea!    you trying to get put on regular around here?  LOL

been wanting a detector for a while now

This is what my dad did to me.

When I got out of the service and moved back home.

i had a nice roll around tool box full of Craftsman tools.

I showed it to my pops.  Brag'n a lil bit.
He said...I'll be back,
He walked out to hs truck, Got a master lock and locked my tools up
???????!!!!!
then he said,  You lost at LEAST 2 sets of my tools over the years
Thank you for replacing them.

HE TOOK MY TOOLS!!  which was ok by me,  hell i got more!!

when he passed,  His will said,  I kept your tools safe, And did not lose any


----------



## showpump (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey All! 

Sorry for the late reply but we have just been slammed over here since SEMA. It was such an awesome show and many many opportunities have opened. We even sold out of all our units. Expecting the next batch in 4-6 weeks. We also won runner up for most innovative product, which was very exciting!

To answer a few questions:

The metal is 16-18 gauge steel.

he unit is on a lazy Susan and can be spun 360 degrees.

We have been getting tons of questions about locking up this unit. When a unit a purchased it comes with a cloth bag that can be tied and locked to keep the tools secure. It is cut resistant and seems to work well so far. It isnt the most secure but it keeps honest people honest (and it would keep the kids out of your tools).

Sending out a unit for a review/testing is a possibility, however it would have to wait as we are down to our display models. 

The Red Baron Tools organizer is meant to be a supplement to your typical tool box. It makes your commonly used tools Easy to See and Easy to Reach.

We appreciate the feedback given, good or bad we are happy to hear it. Please let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats on the great reviews. Just curious, but have you considered different size pods?


----------



## showpump (Nov 30, 2015)

havasu said:


> Congrats on the great reviews. Just curious, but have you considered different size pods?



Not sure exactly what you mean by pods? As in different size tool organizers?


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, smaller tool organizers. To me, they look like pods, but what the hell do I know?


----------



## odorf (Dec 3, 2015)

Showpump,  

my true opinion as a guy that buys tools.

Why pay $485.00 for that, when I can get a tool box/work bench
with twice the storage for the same price?
It is all about bang for your buck,  that is nice,  I could see having one
for a 1/4 of what your asking.

just being honest, not being a prick


----------



## Deckape (Dec 4, 2015)

frodo said:


> Showpump,
> 
> my true opinion as a guy that buys tools.
> 
> ...


I agree with Frodo, it might be a great product, and do all sorts of neat things; but the price is not within most peoples budgets when there are viable options at much lower cost available. My father had a similar "tool caddy" back in the '60's. It is made of plastic and it's still out in my shop, serving as a small parts holder. I would guess he might have paid $5.00 for it in 1960's dollars. Just sayin'


----------



## odorf (Dec 5, 2015)

if you want invent a tool box that will be used, here is my advice

sq /rectangle box, about the size of a file cabnet

drawers on the side, flat WOOD top 
sits on a STOUT 2 wheel dolly, with 8'' solid foam filled wheels 

View attachment icon (1).jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2015)

That is pretty much what I have. These are less than $200 a piece, and have a couple of them. Yeah, it may be Chinese, but very stout.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/6-drawer-cabinet-in-club-item-956385/prod15550134.ip


----------



## showpump (Dec 5, 2015)

havasu said:


> Yes, smaller tool organizers. To me, they look like pods, but what the hell do I know?



lol, we havnt thought that far ahead as of yet. Having trouble enough right now keeping up with orders but it will be something we will look into in the future for sure. 



frodo said:


> Showpump,
> 
> my true opinion as a guy that buys tools.
> 
> ...



We do appreciate your feedback. 

We understand for some this may seem expensive. However, we have had a great response so far and no push back on price. People who have bought this product know what they are getting. A solid, handcrafted/ welded tool organizer that is made here in the USA. They find it a much more productive way to keep more commonly used tools easy to see and reach without looking through layers of drawers. This is a tool organizer that you can count on having for a lifetime.

Price may come down in the future when even larger orders can be made from a factory, but as of now it is just not the case. 



frodo said:


> if you want invent a tool box that will be used, here is my advice
> 
> sq /rectangle box, about the size of a file cabnet
> 
> ...



Our tool boxes are being used/sold often, we can not even keep them in stock for very long.


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2015)

Glad to hear that sales are good. I bet John Force and Lay Leno would love these for their garages!


----------



## odorf (Dec 5, 2015)

havasu said:


> That is pretty much what I have. These are less than $200 a piece, and have a couple of them. Yeah, it may be Chinese, but very stout.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/6-drawer-cabinet-in-club-item-956385/prod15550134.ip


I like that, i like the big wheels


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2015)

frodo said:


> I like that, i like the big wheels



Not to steal the thunder from this thread, they are available at all Sam's Clubs, or direct from their factory.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 6, 2015)

showpump, I'm glad you are getting positive reaction to your product. Doesn't matter what you make, someone will have a different view on how it should be. If it's working for you, congrats, we're happy for you and wish you continued success. Looking forward to the next generation of product you can come up with.


----------

